# Jolly Ball!



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

A week or so back a friend of mine dropped off this Jolly Ball. It's for horses to kick around, but his horse hated it. He thought my pup might like it and WOW was he right.

At first I just let her run around with it, then hung it from a tree, just barely off the ground, and BINGO, game on. If I grab the rope and swing it we have a great game of tug. When she wins, she can't go anywhere with it so I can grab the rope again and get right back into tug.

The funniest to watch is when she walks by it and swats it. Of course it swings a large arc and smacks her on the but, solo game on!

Impressively tough material. New favorite toy.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

That's great, I'll get one for Ryker too! How old is your pup?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja's was chewed up the very same day.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

squerly said:


> That's great, I'll get one for Ryker too! How old is your pup?


She's 7 months. Just went through an awkward growth spurt and is really loong right now:wink2:


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Deja's was chewed up the very same day.


I noticed when she was carrying it around loose, she would pin it down and really tear into it. Was worried she'd destroy it quickly. After hanging it the destruction ended, think it moves too much for her to really tear at.

Was yours hung or loose?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Samson loves his jolly ball!One day he managed to get his jaws around it and squeeze.When he let up the pressure it popped up and propped his jaws open.He had the funniest surprised look on his face!The jolly is fighting back!Now he'll bat it around for a while then strut around squeezing the air out chomping on it to show it who's the boss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky loved his jolly ball and Charlie plays w/ them . Hershey the lab likes playing tug with the jolly ball on the rope. Will try hanging one with the handle. Your pup looks like she is enjoying batting it around.


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like fun!! We had one(hung) and it took a day to tear it to pieces lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly is the Queen of the Jolly Ball. Her favorite toy _ever_. If I could convince her to quit dragging it through the dog door though, I'd be much happier.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Haha looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Enya absolutely LOVES hers. She'll carry it around, throw it and chase it. She drops it just outside the door when she comes it and grabs it back up as soon as she goes back out.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Solamar said:


> She's 7 months. Just went through an awkward growth spurt and is really loong right now:wink2:


We got a Jolly Ball awhile back but I could tell it was going to be toast in short order if I left it on the ground for the two dogs to play with. So I'm going to hang it in the dog park as soon as the rain stops and the mud dries up.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau loved his Jolly Ball but they don't last more than a few hours with Tilly . They both love the hard rubber indestructables (which are slowly being destroyed)


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Both of mine look at me like I'm an idiot when I bring ours out. It's like they're telling "Hey dad, that is way too big...just go get the tennis ball!"


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf absolutely loved his Jolly Ball. Full bites and crushing it. Unfortunately, after his last cleaning, he lost access to it. The canines are wearing down to much with the beginning of hairline cracks. 

Keep an eye on those teeth folks.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

squerly said:


> We got a Jolly Ball awhile back but I could tell it was going to be toast in short order if I left it on the ground for the two dogs to play with. So I'm going to hang it in the dog park as soon as the rain stops and the mud dries up.



I knew there was some risk with a hanging toy, but our pup is almost never outside unsupervised. Last week on an early morning pee trip (wife just let her out the back door) she started playing hard with the Jolly ball, biting on the rope, and whipping the ball around her muzzle. We barely heard a bizarre crying sound and ran outside to see her muzzle tied to the rope. She was upset, but fine. Something to definitely think about with hanging toys, could have been a very bad day...


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe hang it higher? More like tether ball?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We have the harder Jolly Ball with the rope through it. Well it had a rope through it, that went into the trash fairly quickly. She can't tear the ball up since it's hard. She plays with it until I get tired of hearing it and put it up. Definitely a favorite with her.


----------

